# On Screen Error Code & Fixes



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Everything you wanted to know about OSD error codes but were afraid to ask.

*711* - Access Card Is Not Active - Customer Service (CS) needs to activate.
*721* - Service Isn't Authorized - CS needs to authorize. Can also indicate a blackout condition (sports programming)
*722* - Service Expired - IRD was unplugged for an extended period, reconnect IRD & have CS reauthorize.
*724* - RID Pairing Not Received - Verify RID and card information on TV screen & have CS reauthorize.
*725* - RID Pairing Will Fail - CS needs to reauthorize.
*726* - Wrong or Missing RID Number - Verify RID from TV screen & have CS reauthorize.
*727* - Program Not Available in Your Area - Have CS verify address and resend authorizations. If still not available have CS check for "Blackouts" or FCC "Viewing Restrictions".
For Ext 731-743: IPPV is an option; it may not be available for all customers depending on the quality and capacity of their phone lines. For customer who cannot use IPPV they have 3 other options:
1. Go to DIRECTV.com (Transaction Fee $0).
2. Call the IVR (Transaction Fee $1.50) @ 800-531-5000.
3. Speak to a customer service rep (Transaction Fee $5.00) @ 800-531-5000.
For more information go to http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/see/PPV_howto.dsp
*731* - Access Card Full - Run IRD "system test" to make sure phone is OK. If not OK, troubleshoot phone line. If OK, have CS force a callback (est. time approx. 2 minutes). If a forced callback does not succeed see above reminder: "For Ext 731-743".
*732* - IPPV Purchase Limit Reached - IRD needs to call to download PPV information. Once it is downloaded the limit will be once again available. Follow procedure for "731- Access Card Full" Limits are to protect the customer as well as assure DIRECTV is able to collect on purchase.
*733* - IPPV Ordering Disabled - DIRECTV server shut down IPPV option because IRD is not calling back; it cannot be turned back on until IRD can make a successful call. Follow procedure for "731- Access Card Full".
*734* - Unable to Request IPPV - Some data did not make it successfully from the satellite to the IRD. CS must check setting and limits on account and resend authorizations.
*736* - IPPV (Interactive Pay Per View) has been disabled due to STB not successfully completely a callback. IRD will need to be connected to an active phone line to clear.
*741/742/743* - PPV Data was Missing - Conflict between your current billing information and authorized services. PPV event, day and time needs to be escalated by CS to the DIRECTV Support Center; resolution is normally 1 business day.
*744 *- Loss of Programming - IRD is not getting authorization. Need to reset IRD and check for new OSD.
*745* - Access Card or Reader may be Defective - Access card has had temporary problem processing data. Reset IRD. If problem continues IRD and/or access card may need to be replaced.
*746* - Possible Data Corruption - IRD had a temporary problem processing data. Reset IRD.
*747 *- Unable to Complete OSD when ordering or viewing PPV. OSD says "Unable to complete this transaction." Have CS resend authorizations, then reset IRD Only on NDS IRDs such as D10s, H20s, R15s.
*749* - Mutiswitch Problem
*750* - Service Not Active - Customer needs to have HD access to be able to view OTA channels.
*752* - Information Update Error IRD cannot accept a software download or new data updates with the current access card. OSD may appear when access cards are being re-paired with IRDs. Follow these steps: 1) Have CS resend authorization 2) Reset IRD 3) Have CS send replacement card.
*761* - Insert Your Card or MRR Service - Access card isn't all the way in the IRD. Remove & reinsert card.
*762* - Insert Valid Card or MRR Service - IRD & access card are not communicating 1) Remove & reinsert Card. 2) Reset Without Access Card 3) Test Card vs. IRD.
*763* - Access Card Expired - Access card is an older version (period) card. 1) Have CS order new card or activate replacement card 2) If card replaced, have CS resend authorizations 3) If OSD continues, reset IRD 4) Replace IRD. When
troubleshooting this issue tune to channel 377 to verify if programming has returned.
*764* - Wrong Access Card Inserted Access card in IRD does not match what is listed with authorization system. Have CS verify & update information. Have CS reauthorize and then reset IRD. If OSD continues, note the following: 1) account
information (customer name, account number, telephone number) 2) access card number 3) IRD serial number 4) RID number 5) Have CS supervisor escalate to DIRECTV Support Center. Note: resolution is normally 1 business day.
*765* - Please insert your new access card.
*771* - Searching for Satellite - Main Check: 1) Peaking 2) Line of sight 3) Connections 4)Distribution system 5) Hardware
*799 *- Replace Receiver Self-diagnostic OSD. OSD says "Receiver needs to be replaced". It may NOT need to be replaced. Perform a "Factory Default" through the IRD menu. Only on D10s.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you from the bottom of my heart. It was all like an old Apple 2E


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks and good work RobertE. Maybe a mod can make this a sticky for the members that need it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Very useful information!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I smell a sticky in the future!

Good work!


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeaaaah....but I wish it was in the order of most likely to happen, ie

771
721
711
733 or 732
ect, ect.

Also, there is some troubleshooting that HAS to happen on DTV's end on more than a few of those...sometimes it happens that Directv employees need to hit your box (resend auths) but the main server that takes and acts on those requests is a little bit busy...happened once a month when I worked there.

If you even suspect its an authorization issue, and the receiver in question is getting good signal from the 101 satellite, it never hurts to call Directv's automated system, and tell it you are having a "721" issue. It never gets specific about boxes, and will simply cause the system to resend all the boxes auths that are active on your account. May fix an issue.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Question, anyone out there ever hear of a OSD 736 on a R15?


----------



## spiderman865 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ratara said:


> Question, anyone out there ever hear of a OSD 136 on a R15?


Never heard of that one. But I remember alot of people used to get ext 745 messages almost every Friday afternoon a few years ago.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

You forgot 750.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Everything you wanted to know about OSD error codes but were afraid to ask.
> 
> *711* - Access Card Is Not Active - Customer Service (CS) needs to activate.
> *721* - Service Isn't Authorized - CS needs to authorize.
> ...


<blows dust and cobwebs off thread>

Some new codes to add to the list

*749*- Mutiswitch Problem
*750 *-Service Not Active


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

*765 *- Please insert your new access card.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone know what a 736 is? I see it was asked last year but no one knew. Any update?


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

The link to http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/see/PPV_howto.dsp is broken now.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Incog-Neato said:


> Anyone know what a 736 is? I see it was asked last year but no one knew. Any update?


IPPV disabled due to no callbacks


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

RobertE said:


> Everything you wanted to know about OSD error codes but were afraid to ask.
> 
> *711* - Access Card Is Not Active - Customer Service (CS) needs to activate.
> *721* - Service Isn't Authorized - CS needs to authorize. Can also indicate a blackout condition (sports programming)
> ...


Can you tell me what error code 62 is? My HR21-700 displays it when it can't connect to the internet. thanx.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

laciii said:


> Can you tell me what error code 62 is? My HR21-700 displays it when it can't connect to the internet. thanx.


You might want to look here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134522


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;974008 said:


> Thanks and good work RobertE. Maybe a mod can make this a sticky for the members that need it.


Just ran across this thread.....maybe you can take of this now Michael? :lol:


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> You might want to look here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134522


Thanx. I provided all the info. I still haven't been able to connect to the internet.


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> You might want to look here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134522


I was really having a hard time understanding what possibly could have killed off my working internet connection last week. Nothing, as far as I knew, had changed with any part of my configuration. After reading through some of the some the messages concerning error code 62/22, I went back and looked at my settings and noticed that the DNS setting had somehow changed to a 10.X.X.X. I re-entered the correct DNS for my router and amazingly, it connected to the internet right away. Unfortunately, when I did that, most of my HD channels started see errror code 771. I did a reboot and now everthing works fine including the internet connection. Go figure. I guess I shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth. I would like to find out how the DNS changed though. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

And I would like to know why changing the DNS settings have anything at all to do with HD channel reception....


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

K4SMX said:


> And I would like to know why changing the DNS settings have anything at all to do with HD channel reception....


So would I. A different problem popped up last night. On channel 501, HBO HD, I have a continual 771 error. Rebooting does not help. But on channel 70, HBO HD as well, everything is fine. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

laciii said:


> So would I. A different problem popped up last night. On channel 501, HBO HD, I have a continual 771 error. Rebooting does not help. But on channel 70, HBO HD as well, everything is fine. Anyone have any ideas?


Looks like you're having problems with the signal from D11, the new satellite at 99.2. Can you receive ESPNHD on channel 206, or TNTHD on channel 245? I suggest you check the signal strength on 99(c) (or 99(a) if you have a H2x receiver).


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

gpg said:


> Looks like you're having problems with the signal from D11, the new satellite at 99.2. Can you receive ESPNHD on channel 206, or TNTHD on channel 245? I suggest you check the signal strength on 99(c) (or 99(a) if you have a H2x receiver).


I'll check it out this evening. Thanx.


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

gpg said:


> Looks like you're having problems with the signal from D11, the new satellite at 99.2. Can you receive ESPNHD on channel 206, or TNTHD on channel 245? I suggest you check the signal strength on 99(c) (or 99(a) if you have a H2x receiver).


You are correct. Those channels all showed code 771 and both 99 satellites show (mine shows c and s) "0" strength on all transponders. I've already had a tech out who realigned the dish when all my HD channels were showing 771. I guess it's time to have him out again. Could it be an LNB problem? When it was first installed earlier this year, the LNB was bad and had to be replaced.


----------

